# The Guild



## BookStop (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone else watch this show? I've just started season 2, and I am trying to gert by with only watching 1 or 2 eps a day to make it last...I just adore it - the funniest thing I've seen since Dr Horrible

The Guild |


----------



## jezelf (Feb 26, 2009)

I just tried watching nearly 4 minutes, but not my thing. 

Sorry. I wanted to like it as I love the idea, but for me too disctracted by bad acting, annoying characters and the script was a rather laboured  (I generally give comedies a bit of slack and I am a gamer so I hoped to relate) But too much of a feeling comes across that the actors dont play games but try too hard and that dilutes it's potenial  - or seems like it - but just my opinon. what do I know? 

 I love the IT Crowd - worth checking out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Feb 28, 2009)

I watched one episode when it first started to appear on the Xbox marketplace.

I wasn't overly enthralled by it. It hads its moments but over all I didn't enjoy it and didn't feel it was worth the bandwidth to download again.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 28, 2009)

Checked out IT crowd - silly, overly so, reallywacky,  but still makes me laugh


----------

